# anwendung die einzelne wörter einliest und einen satz ausgibt



## lennero (2. Dez 2015)

hi. habe folgende aufgabe bei der ich absolut nicht weiterkomme ... sie ist mit joptionpane zu lösen

schreiben sie eine anwendung welche einzelne wörter einliest und zu einem satz zusammenfügt. lesen sie je ein wort mit hilfe einer dialogbox ein. wenn das eingelesene wort "start" lautet fügen sie alle folgenden wörter mit angehängtem leerzeichen dem satz an . sobald das wort "ende" eingegeben wird soll statt ende ein punkt angehängt werden und der satz ausgegeben.


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

class Satz{
    public static void main(String[]args){
       
        String eingabe;
       
        do{
           
            eingabe=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben sie ein Wort ein");
           
           
        }
        while (eingabe.equals("begin"));
       
       
       
    }
}
```


----------



## Khal Drogo (2. Dez 2015)

hast du keine Frage gestellt.
Solltest du als Abbruchbedingung nicht viel mehr nach *ende* abfragen?
Überschreibst du so immer wieder deine Eingabe, das heißt am Ende speicherst du dir nur das Wort *ende* bzw. bei deinem aktuellen Stand *start*.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## lennero (2. Dez 2015)

danke für den beitrag aber die sache hat sich geklärt sorry!


----------

